# Quarantine Advisories - Running thread



## MountainGirl

Here's a thread to post all the CoVid19 Quarantine news/advisorys etc.

*******

Seattle - King County advises ALL its 2.2Million residents to work from home, and everyone over 60 to stay indoors.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...rus-patients-advises-residents-work-home.html


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> Here's a thread to post all the CoVid19 Quarantine news/advisorys etc.
> 
> *******
> 
> Seattle - King County advises ALL its 2.2Million residents to work from home, and everyone over 60 to stay indoors.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...rus-patients-advises-residents-work-home.html


King County is trying to accommodate as many of its workers as possible who want to work from home.


----------



## Inor

MountainGirl said:


> Here's a thread to post all the CoVid19 Quarantine news/advisorys etc.
> 
> *******
> 
> Seattle - King County advises ALL its 2.2Million residents to work from home, and everyone over 60 to stay indoors.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...rus-patients-advises-residents-work-home.html


JP Morgan Chase just suspended all of their outside traveling vendor engagements until further notice today because of it.


----------



## paulag1955

Northshore School District in Bothell, WA, is closed tomorrow and for up to 14 days. Bothell is adjacent to the north to Kirkland, WA, where the quarantined nursing facility is.

https://mynorthwest.com/1744551/live-updates-coronavirus-washington-state/


----------



## 23897

California has declared a state of emergency.

Coronavirus: California declares emergency after death

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-51740706

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

Inor said:


> JP Morgan Chase just suspended all of their outside traveling vendor engagements until further notice today because of it.


Some of our Manufacturers have initiated a travel moratorium on all their sales teams until further notice as well. We are also getting protocols via e-mails for upcoming Trade Shows. No shaking hands, no sharing drinks, no coughing on people, if your sick don't attend, no fraternizing, no dying, no turning into zombies, etc.


----------



## Prepared One

I just heard the talking bobble head on the news report a suspected case here in Houston. Let the games begin.


----------



## Piratesailor

Three in the houston metro area... waaaaaaaaaaaa. Close it all down!!


----------



## MountainGirl

I know this is out of the US - but Bethlehem is now under lockdown/quarantine, with the Israeli army standing guard. No one in or out.
(BBC WorldRadio)


----------



## MountainGirl

Concessisons vendor at XFL Game in Seattle late Feb, attended by 22,000 fans, tests positive.
_(Would you like fries with that?)_


----------



## Piratesailor

5 now in the houston area.... run for the hills!!


oops.. sorry, we don't have hills in houston.


----------



## paulag1955

Classes will no longer be meeting in person at the University of Washington through the end of Winter Quarter. I'm assuming they'll reassess the situation at that time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235960727233376257


----------



## Mish

2 confirmed in Pennsylvania. They shut down a school district. The story is still developing.


Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

32 confirmed cases in New York.


----------



## 23897

Nearly 300 000 000 students affected by school closures because of coronavirus. 
This doesn't include Universities - that takes the figure to 471,011,011.

Country-wide school closures

Number of countries [total]: 14 countries

Number of learners affected [total]: 291,550,056

Armenia
437,612
Azerbaijan
1,783,390
Bahrain
247,489
China [including Hong Kong and Macao]
233,169,621
Democratic People's Republic of Korea
4,229,170
Georgia 732,451
Iran (Islamic Republic of)
14,561,998
Italy
9,039,741
Japan
16,496,928
Kuwait
632,988
Lebanon
1,132,178
Mongolia
870,962
Republic of Korea 7,044,963
United Arab Emirates
1,170,565
Note: Figures correspond to number of learners enrolled at pre-primary, primary, lower-secondary, and upper-secondary levels of education [ISCED levels 0 to 3]. Enrolment figures based on UNESCO Institute of Statistics data. The figures do not include tertiary level students who may also be affected by closures of educational institutions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

Virus shuts down Silicon Valley.
Apple. Microsoft. Facebook.

Apple joined Facebook and Microsoft in introducing new policies to stop the spread of the deadly coronavirus this week. An estimated 83,000 workers are affected by the closures and work-from-home policies within these three companies alone.

​https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...ace-home-working-amid-coronavirus-crisis.html


----------



## Prepared One

I heard a few more popped up on the radar today here in Texas. Not seeing the massive panic here tho, The rodeo is still going strong and I understand they are packing them in for the nightly concerts. Cautious and watchful would best describe my stance.


----------



## Jp4GA

In GA in the county next to ours there are 2 cases (A father and son). The son was home school but attended a co-op in our county. Parents are freaking out wanting them to close the public schools because they have kids that may have come into contact with this kid. The co-op home school is closed for the next two weeks. Our school board sent a notice home to parents and now stores are running out of basic cleaning supplies. They have also sent a plan to parents about online school days should we have to close the physical school buildings.


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> I heard a few more popped up on the radar today here in Texas. Not seeing the massive panic here tho, The rodeo is still going strong and I understand they are packing them in for the nightly concerts. Cautious and watchful would best describe my stance.


No panic in NE Texas either. Back to the big show down in Houston, they bring in 75k people on weekend nights for the rodeo and concert and what a show it is.


----------



## Michael_Js

Being in ground zero - lots of companies telling/suggesting people work from home. Mine included. So far, working from home all next week. We're staying low...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## MountainGirl

Italy considers China-style coronavirus lockdowns for up to quarter of population.



> ROME - Italy's government on Saturday considered dramatically expanding its northern lockdown zone to encompass up to 15 million people - about a quarter of the country's population - in an extraordinary bid to slow the spread of the coronavirus, according to a draft proposal reviewed by The Washington Post.
> The measures had not been finalized, and the deliberations were proving complicated, said an official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity to discuss the internal debate.
> But, if adopted, the Italian measures to effective seal off much of northern Italy would mark the most significant step taken anywhere outside of China to try to contain the coronavirus.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...3fcea2-60b3-11ea-ac50-18701e14e06d_story.html

*
UPDATE: They did it. "Mass quarantine in Italy brings chaos, confusion; 16 million people locked down for a month.
*
https://www.sfgate.com/world/article/Mass-quarantine-in-Italy-brings-chaos-confusion-15115380.php
​


----------



## MountainGirl

"Dr Fauci (head of infectious diseases unit at NIH) warns Americans to avoid crowds and brace for quarantines as number of infected hits 484 across 33 States; death toll now 21.

Asked about quarantines in China and Italy - where millions of people are confined to their homes - Fauci said he could not rule out similar actions in the United States."

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...d-avoid-crowds-U-S-health-official-warns.html


----------



## MountainGirl

Oh. My. God.

While Bill Gates may have had good intentions with providing Seattle area residents free 'at home CoVid19 test kits' - consider the implications, and what may grow from this planted seed. And what about 'false positives'. And will armed guards be sent to enforce anything? Would we have to 'relocate' ? Japanese internment camps, anyone?

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-coronavirus-test-gives-results-two-days.html

"New test will let people swab noses and send samples to lab for analysis 
They would then get results back between one and two days 
*Positive cases would then report to health officials about people they contacted *
*Authorities would then be able to track virus and quarantine suspected cases"
*


----------



## Jp4GA

Gov. Kemp just announced that Hard Labor Creek State Park which is located outside of Stock-bridge, GA will be used as a "monitoring" location for those that may have been exposed to the virus. This after the announcement last night that Dobbins Air-force Base will be home for a few weeks to about 30 cruise ship passengers that need to be under quarantine. 

Of course now the phones at work are going crazy wanting to know if we are going to close schools. 

Not yet time to panic, but time to really watch and see what is going on and what we are not being told.


----------



## MountainGirl

Jp4GA said:


> Gov. Kemp just announced that Hard Labor Creek State Park which is located outside of Stock-bridge, GA will be used as a "monitoring" location for those that may have been exposed to the virus. This after the announcement last night that Dobbins Air-force Base will be home for a few weeks to about 30 cruise ship passengers that need to be under quarantine.
> 
> Of course now the phones at work are going crazy wanting to know if we are going to close schools.
> 
> Not yet time to panic, but time to really watch and see what is going on and what we are not being told.


Agree, and Thank You for posting that. We can all search online for the big things happening.. but it's what is occurring at local levels, usually under the national radar, that will give us the best 'heads-up' for what may next happen where we are.

'Panic' is never good.. and yet this is all starting to feel like the frog in the pot of boiling water with the temp slowly increasing. Don't jump too late.


----------



## rstanek

I am a Board Trustee for a village of 10200 people, I discussed last week with our village administrator about protocols in place for events such as this. He stated that a plan exists for natural disasters to be handled locally, but pandemics would have to be handled on a state level, local municipalities don’t have the resources such as what it would take to quarantine. With that being said I’m almost certain other municipalities are in the same category. So for now people have to take it upon themselves to use common sense to prepare. Of course common sense from the media is rare these days, so where does that leave the general public to get accurate information?


----------



## paulag1955

Italy is under quarantine.


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> Italy is under quarantine.


Holy shit. (And thank you for the post)

From your link:


> Italian Prime Minister Giuseppe Conte said Monday he will sign a decree that extends the lock down of the Lombardy region to the entire country as Italy's COVID-19 death toll continues to rise.
> People throughout the country should not leave their homes other than for work and emergencies, Conte said.
> He added that all public gatherings will be banned and sporting events suspended.


2 days ago they talked about doing only the north part
yesterday they quarantined the north part (with some uprising)
today the whole country. I wonder if the uprising played into the decision.

Heard on the radio - two weeks ago Italy had 3 cases. As of today, 9,172.
Talk about exponential growth. Up the curve. Tipping point.
Fast. Fast.


----------



## MountainGirl

rstanek said:


> I am a Board Trustee for a village of 10200 people, I discussed last week with our village administrator about protocols in place for events such as this. He stated that a plan exists for natural disasters to be handled locally, but pandemics would have to be handled on a state level, local municipalities don't have the resources such as what it would take to quarantine. With that being said I'm almost certain other municipalities are in the same category. So for now people have to take it upon themselves to use common sense to prepare. Of course common sense from the media is rare these days, so where does that leave the general public to get accurate information?


As you'll be relying on the State for any required 'handling' - I hope your State has some common sense...and that your County isn't low on the priority list if/when resources dwindle.
Fwiw, imo, there is no 'accurate information' - just people's best (hopefully unbiased) estimations.


----------



## paulag1955

More deets on the Italian quarantine.


----------



## MountainGirl

Hey everybody, especially you in WA state -

Browsing through the CDC CoVid pages, I ran across this:

https://emergency.cdc.gov/han/index.asp
(HAN stands for Health Alert Network)

From there - click on Jurisdictions, and then find your State.
The WA page shows process and legal authorities for enforced Isolation and Quarantine.
It's not pretty. It gives Health Officials the powers and authorities of Law Enforcement.

Might maybe be a good idea for everyone to find out what _their own_ State can do.


----------



## Smitty901

NY setting up National Guard camps / containment areas for the coronavirus. Hmmm where is the NAACP and the rest for the civil rights groups . Payday new law suits.

" The "panic that you see is unwarranted," the governor added. "We have dealt with worse viruses.""

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...guard-to-set-up-coronavirus-containment-area/

"New York National Guard troops were deployed Tuesday to assemble a containment area as part of the state's effort to combat the spread of the coronavirus."

PS: NY National guard was stripped of it enhance status due to cooking the cooks on just about everything, funds unaccounted for. Officers with forged collage credit and falsely reporting number.


----------



## MountainGirl

@Smitty901 Thanks for posting that. Wonder if the Nat Guard folks are masked.

*******

Graph as of yesterday; today's US number is over 800.
Good rep of 'up the curve' growth pattern.


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> Right now they are just building the containment area, right? That's how I read that.


Looks like it will activate Thurs Mar 12.
This link has more on it -

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...oronavirus-containment-area-New-Rochelle.html


----------



## 23897

MountainGirl said:


> @Smitty901 Thanks for posting that. Wonder if the Nat Guard folks are masked.
> 
> *******
> 
> Graph as of yesterday; today's US number is over 800.
> Good rep of 'up the curve' growth pattern.
> 
> View attachment 104355


The U.K. curve is slightly ahead of an exponential curve. The U.K. figures are 20 days behind Italy. And about 5-6 days behind the USA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

fangfarrier said:


> The U.K. curve is slightly ahead of an exponential curve. The U.K. figures are 20 days behind Italy. And about 5-6 days behind the USA.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Understandable. 
Yours had to travel across land for most of it - ours got an early days express flight to the west coast...long before the first cruise ship folks were flown in. 
Thanks for the UK updates; most appreciated.


----------



## MountainGirl

Back on topic -- Thanks! :vs_wave:

"Coronavirus is coming EVERYWHERE says Fauci (NIH) as he warns it calls for 'all hands on deck'; warns people to prepare; urges officials to plan for immediate measures even in states that haven't had cases show up yet."

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8097859/Tony-Fauci-warns-horse-barn-coronavirus.html


----------



## Sasquatch

**MODERATOR NOTE PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING**

I have cleaned up the thread of chatter (meaning talk that was not on topic and informational to the thread name). Going forward please only post real updates rather than just opinions or comments. Some people are very worried about the COVID-19 (Coronavirus) and would like to see only pertinent information.

We all like to rib each other and that is fine but please do it in another thread.

*Mods* Please delete anything off topic as a courtesy to the OP and her efforts.


----------



## 23897

U.K. Health Minister catches virus. 

U.K. government cuts interest rates to lowest level in history. 0.25%. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Useful










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

fangfarrier said:


> Useful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Doc. Do you know if that Japan line reflects the cruise ship that was docked there at the beginning of all this? 
If so, they're keeping it out of country pretty well.


----------



## 23897

MountainGirl said:


> Thanks, Doc. Do you know if that Japan line reflects the cruise ship that was docked there at the beginning of all this?
> If so, they're keeping it out of country pretty well.


No the cruise ship is actually counted as its own country and doesn't appear in any stats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

So far, the States of Kentucky Utah Oregon Florida Washington California and New York have declared 'states of emergency'.

https://www.newsweek.com/what-us-st...e-emergency-amid-coronavirus-outbreak-1491299

And as of last night, you can add Michigan to the list (h/t @hawgrider)


----------



## hawgrider

MountainGirl said:


> So far, the States of Kentucky Utah Oregon Florida Washington California and New York have declared 'states of emergency'.
> 
> https://www.newsweek.com/what-us-st...e-emergency-amid-coronavirus-outbreak-1491299
> 
> And as of last night, you can add Michigan to the list (h/t @hawgrider)


Yup Gov Whitless wretched Gretchen has announced we *sorta* now have 2 cases (state of emergency now). About a hundred are being tested waiting for results. And Kroger is now out of toilet paper LOL!


----------



## hawgrider

here is the skinny-



> Two Michigan residents have tested "presumptive positive" for coronavirus COVID-19, the state's first cases of the infectious disease, Gov. Gretchen Whitmer announced Tuesday evening.
> 
> Whitmer said she is declaring a state of emergency.


 https://www.mlive.com/public-intere...igan-confirms-first-cases-of-cononavirus.html


----------



## 23897

Coronavirus: COVID-19 outbreak declared pandemic by World Health Organisation

https://apple.news/A481PLZiURgaTye1A7Sj5tw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

here is the skinny-



> Two Michigan residents have tested *"presumptive positive"* for coronavirus COVID-19, the state's first cases of the infectious disease, Gov. Gretchen Whitmer announced Tuesday evening.
> 
> Whitmer said she is declaring a state of emergency.


 https://www.mlive.com/public-intere...igan-confirms-first-cases-of-cononavirus.html

*"presumptive positive"* huh? We do or we don't ?


----------



## Prepared One

Just an FYI. They just canceled the rest of the Houston Rodeo. That’s a huge economic impact.


----------



## MountainGirl

Here's why I started this thread.

"HHS Secretary Alex Azar warns the US is still in the 'early stages' of the coronavirus outbreak and tells Americans to *brace for 'more aggressive containment efforts'*."

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-warns-early-stages-coronavirus-outbreak.html


----------



## paulag1955

Seattle Public Schools are closing effective tomorrow for a minimum of two weeks. That's 47,000 students with no place to go.


----------



## MountainGirl

Trump addressing the nation tonight, 9pm EST, re CoVid19 plans - but from reading the article, the focus may be mostly on the financial aspect/impact.

My personal take is quarantine/lockdowns/etc will be left to individual states to implement, or not.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/finance/c...ment-tonight-on-coronavirus-plans/ar-BB113SFu


----------



## Piratesailor

They just.shut down the larger rodeo in America... houston rodeo and closed a school district in a county north of houston


----------



## Piratesailor

A little info.. presumptive mean that the test, locally at the lab, is positive. Basically means they ARE infected. It’s only “confirmed” by the test at the CDC.


----------



## jimcosta

New Jersey Confirms "Community Spread" Of Covid-19; Italy Closes All Stores Except Groceries & Pharmacies: Live Updates

Update (1650ET): *Italy has confirmed that it will order all stores in the country that sell items other than medicine and food to close.* Factories can continue working, but all restaurants and bars must close as well. The prime minister stressed that there is "no need for a run on supermarkets."


----------



## Wounded Eagle

If you are living in Michigan...
MI state GOV G.Whitmer declared a state of emergency. 

I know all of you are getting prepared in your own ways. 

My family is trying to make me feel ridiculous and crazy for getting water and canned foods and some meds together. I may even sell off some electrical equipment to buy more water and food etc... 

I hope you all have a safe and well regulated night. 

W.E


----------



## hawgrider

Wounded Eagle said:


> If you are living in Michigan...
> MI state GOV G.Whitmer declared a state of emergency.
> 
> I know all of you are getting prepared in your own ways.
> 
> My family is trying to make me feel ridiculous and crazy for getting water and canned foods and some meds together. I may even sell off some electrical equipment to buy more water and food etc...
> 
> I hope you all have a safe and well regulated night.
> 
> W.E


Only 2 "presumptive" cases.

But if you need TP water, rub alcohal, disinfectant kroger shelves got wiped out today. Better hustle up by tomorrow evening it will be total chaos.


----------



## Inor

I have been in Washington, D.C. this week and last on business. People were a little edgy about the virus, but nothing serious until about noon today. Then the entire town blew up. I came back to the office from lunch today and found the following signs on the office doors.









The client I have been working for has told all their people to stay at home starting Monday until further notice. The U.S. Geological Survey is not too far from where I am. They sent all their people home about noon today and told them to work from home until further notice.

The bar/restaurant at my hotel was closed when I got home from work, so I decided to just go to the local supermarket and get some deli fried chicken for supper. When I pulled into the parking lot, it looked like a hockey game was breaking out between the 3rd worlders at the cart corral. I did not even try to go in. Instead I went across the parking lot and got take-out.

I am definitely glad I am going home for a few weeks tomorrow evening.


----------



## paulag1955

The NBA has suspended game play until further notice.

https://bleacherreport.com/articles/2880463-nba-suspends-season-until-further-notice-amid-positive-coronavirus-test


----------



## 23897

U.K. dead up by 33% to 8. 
Biggest single day increase in positive tests recorded

U.K. now only 12 days behind Italy and showing same growth rate (faster than exponential)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Italian medical chief dies after contracting virus
The head of the medical association in the northern Italian province of Varese, Roberto Stella, 67, has died of respiratory failure after contracting coronavirus.

He had been practising medicine at an outpatient clinic in Busto Arsizio, north-west of Milan, and Italian reports say he and a colleague were infected at the weekend.

Varese is in the Lombardy region, which has been at the centre of Italy's coronavirus outbreak.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> The NBA has suspended game play until further notice.
> 
> https://bleacherreport.com/articles/2880463-nba-suspends-season-until-further-notice-amid-positive-coronavirus-test


 Even good things happen from the virus. If we are luck the NBA will just never come back.

Still lot of politics media hype in this. No where near what happens every year with the flu.


----------



## Prepared One

Update! We shut down people of Europe, Iran, and China from entering the U.S.

Update!!! Our southern border is still wide open.

If they are so damn scared of this bug, why is the southern border still open?

Just a thought.


----------



## Chiefster23

Put the damned army on the southern border! Quit screwing around!


----------



## 23897

Schools, colleges and other public facilities in the Republic of Ireland are to close in the wake of the coronavirus outbreak.

Coronavirus: Republic of Ireland to close schools and colleges https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-51850811

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955

Governor Jay Inslee has issued an emergency proclamation to close schools in King, Pierce and Snohomish counties (Seattle/Tacoma/Everett/Bellevue et al), then turns around and asks them to provide daycare services for the children of healthcare workers. I understand the need to keep healthcare workers on the job, but don't their children rate the same protection as all other children?


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> Governor Jay Inslee has issued an emergency proclamation to close schools in King, Pierce and Snohomish counties (Seattle/Tacoma/Everett/Bellevue et al), then turns around and asks them to provide daycare services for the children of healthcare workers. I understand the need to keep healthcare workers on the job, but don't their children rate the same protection as all other children?


 You do understand we are being played. Normal Flu has and will kill far more than the new one. Sell all your stock , buy lots of T-paper.
I attend Catechism with Payton to provide for her if she needs anything. Wednesday night the children in the class attend schools other that our church school. The subject of the virus came up. 2 of the children 11 years of age. Teachers in Public school told them the virus is being spread by Trump . Along with with some other wild typical Democrat statements. Our school is still open.


----------



## paulag1955

He's not playing me. I'm free to sift through all the information and draw my own conclusion.


----------



## Piratesailor

My daughters school district just announce they will stay closed for one more week. They are currently on spring break. 

Btw, long story but was in a hospital today. They are now implanting a very tight screening protocol for any entering the ER.


----------



## dropshot

Canada starting to shut down. Business are doing it voluntarily and on advice from public health officials. I'd estimate we are 2-3 weeks behind Italy on a country scale.


----------



## Chiefster23

The US Merchant Marine Academy (located on Long Island) has told their midshipmen not to return from their spring break until notified. I wonder if the other military schools will follow suit.


----------



## Smitty901

Apple is opening all of it's apple brand store in China. Seems no longer a concern in China

https://www.foxbusiness.com/technology/apple-says-reopening-all-its-branded-stores-in-china


----------



## Prepared One

My wife went in for a treatment yesterday at a medical facility with multiple doctors offices and treatments rooms. They all had signs saying if your not actually the patient receiving treatment you are to wait out in the hall or in your car in the parking lot. This building was in a Hospital complex and besides the extra security I noticed, there was lot's of signage regarding virus control. Do not enter without mask, Patients only, stay here, don't stay there, be prepared for a strip search, go f--k yourself, etc.


----------



## Jp4GA

Piratesailor said:


> My daughters school district just announce they will stay closed for one more week. They are currently on spring break.
> 
> Btw, long story but was in a hospital today. They are now implanting a very tight screening protocol for any entering the ER.


About 1/2 of the schools in GA are shut down starting Monday. I figure the rest will follow soon. I now have to teach on line for the next two weeks-- I may get used to "home schooling" and working at home. My daughter is not happy, she is a very social creature and has been told school is shut down and that means we are in the house and our own yard. There will be no friends coming over, there will be no going to fun places and we will have no outside of the immediate family interactions.

Our spring break is in 4 weeks. We have been told we may or may not go back to school the week before our spring break.

As a teacher this shut down concerns me for one reason--- many children experience child abuse during our breaks and summer. Our highest reporting time is during the first few weeks of school and after the Christmas break. Parents being under more stress due to loss pay, or no child care may make these situations worse.


----------



## Mish

My son's school just sent it a message that they are closed next week and that the will evaluate the situation next week. 

I need to hit the liquor store!!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mish

Update: every school in Pa is closed for 2 weeks per Gov. Wolf.
Good times!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23

Mish said:


> My son's school just sent it a message that they are closed next week and that the will evaluate the situation next week.
> 
> I need to hit the liquor store!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Be sure to buy the big bottle. Better yet, buY a whole case!


----------



## Denton

Mish said:


> My son's school just sent it a message that they are closed next week and that the will evaluate the situation next week.
> 
> I need to hit the liquor store!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Way ahead of you. 
Swore off alcohol but I need it for pain management, right now. 
What do you do when SHTF while you are lamed-up?


----------



## Smitty901

Wisconsin governor closed schools until April 6th . He did not make it clear as to when they will close. Maybe Monday or Wednesday. He only works a couple hours a day not enough time to figure it out. Now they are wondering who is going to feed many of the children in Madison and Milwaukee everyday. Who will provide daycare .
Now in my case this ins not a bad thing. My 11 year old grandson will come out here. My daughter works at the school (our church school) . Payton of course lives with me while her dad is in Afghanistan. The 3 of us will have a blast.
The big sidecar Rig is fueled up and facing out we are ready to ride.


----------



## paulag1955

My daughter just texted me that Utah's governor has closed all public schools. Not an issue for her because the grands are old enough to be home alone, but as it so happens, her company already had everyone working from home.


----------



## Smitty901

With schools closed Madison and Milwaukee better high a lot of new LEO over night


----------



## chuckklr98

Louisiana just closed all the schools for a month. Went to work as a movie extra today. Was sent home with pay for the day after an hour. They shut down filming, and may not start it back up for this show "claws"


----------



## Smitty901

Not sure if this fits here but here it comes.

"The mayor of Champaign, Illinois has declared a town emergency over the Wuhan coronavirus that includes a potential ban on the sale of firearms and ammunition.

According to a local report from WAND 17, Champaign Mayor Deborah Frank Feinen has issued an executive order that would give her office "extraordinary powers." She has issued the order despite the town and surrounding area not having a single case of the disease."

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiep...ccbBQbjXlL6p7w


----------



## SGG

@Smitty901Link didn't work, for me.


----------



## Smitty901

SGG said:


> @Smitty901Link didn't work, for me.


Fixed it they changed the link

"(6) Order the discontinuance of selling, distributing, dispensing or giving away of explosives or explosive agents, firearms or ammunition of any character whatsoever;"

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katie...s-part-of-emergency-over-wuhan-virus-n2564916


----------



## Prepared One

I went and grabbed a sandwich yesterday because I was in meetings all day with the owners over this bug crap and next to the eatery was a liquor store. They were packed! I went over and asked what the deal was. She said they cleaned them out of Everclear and are now steadily clearing the shelves of everything else. I figure if your going to be quarantined at home with your kids and wife you better have some happy juice. :tango_face_grin: 

While I was there, I mean, well, I was in the neighborhood and all, and they had some of the higher end stuff left, Ummmm well shit, I was already in the damn store. So, I picked up a bottle of Double Oaked Woodford Reserve and a bottle of Jack Black. :vs_smile:


----------



## ContagionPrepper

All Wisconsin state schools shut down until at least April 6th per Gov. Tony Evers.


----------



## MountainGirl

Trump extends Europe travel ban to include UK and Ireland; hints *domestic restrictions* could be next.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/trump-european-travel-ban-uk-ireland


----------



## Smitty901

When this has all pasted and we are in between the next end of the world event . I wonder how many will remember why the great plan to move everyone to the big city. To ride the peoples bus and the peoples train. To live in the big peoples apartments is a very bad Idea.


----------



## Smitty901

"California governor issues order allowing state to commandeer hotels if needed to treat coronavirus patients"

https://www.yahoo.com/news/california-governor-issues-order-allowing-230041227.html


----------



## Slippy

Prepared One said:


> I went and grabbed a sandwich yesterday because I was in meetings all day with the owners over this bug crap and next to the eatery was a liquor store. They were packed! I went over and asked what the deal was. She said they cleaned them out of Everclear and are now steadily clearing the shelves of everything else. I figure if your going to be quarantined at home with your kids and wife you better have some happy juice. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> While I was there, I mean, well, I was in the neighborhood and all, and they had some of the higher end stuff left, Ummmm well shit, I was already in the damn store. So, I picked up a bottle of Double Oaked Woodford Reserve and a bottle of Jack Black. :vs_smile:


The Double Oaked Woodford Reserve is CARAAAAAAZY GOOOOOOOD!

Enjoy my man!:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Mish

Smitty901 said:


> "California governor issues order allowing state to commandeer hotels if needed to treat coronavirus patients"
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/california-governor-issues-order-allowing-230041227.html


This post shocked me... I had no idea Yahoo still existed! Damn!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Mish said:


> This post shocked me... I had no idea Yahoo still existed! Damn!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> "California governor issues order allowing state to commandeer hotels if needed to treat coronavirus patients"
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/california-governor-issues-order-allowing-230041227.html


What a lightweight. King County, WA, _bought_ a motel to use for quarantines.


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> What a lightweight. King County, WA, _bought_ a motel to use for quarantines.


 Well that was not what they purchased it for. At least they Purchased it CA is just going to take them.


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> Well that was not what they purchased it for. At least they Purchased it CA is just going to take them.


That is exactly what they bought it for. Are you going to argue with me about my local news?


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> That is exactly what they bought it for. Are you going to argue with me about my local news?


That is the excuse not the reason dig deeper.
More on the topic.

KENT, Wash. -- A homeless man who was using a King County-owned motel in Kent for isolation while he awaited test results on COVID-19 walked away from the facility Friday morning, against a guard's orders, King County officials said.

The man had accepted a room at the former Econolodge Thursday that is currently intended for use for isolation and quarantine, according to officials. But on Friday morning around 7:30 a.m., the man walked out of the hotel ignoring a security guard's instruction to stay, and headed to a convenience store across Central Avenue, officials said.

There, the man shoplifted a doughnut then jumped on a northbound Route 153 Metro bus, officials said.

Upon the discovery, county officials took the bus out of service for cleaning and sanitation. The county did not say if they had found the man.

Kent city officials were furious.

"The fears that we have stated and the concerns we had from the beginning when we knew this facility was going to be put in Kent at that motel have all come true," said Kent Mayor Dana Ralph. "The things we predicted would happen have happened."

There is no law requiring someone to stay at the motel even in voluntary quarantine and the man was legally free to leave, police said.

But Ralph expressed frustration that the county had not put up additional fencing around the property as requested to make it more secure and that neither police nor the city were notified by the county or the health district when the man left; only finding out about it from the business owner.

"We realize we have a role to play in this crisis but we have asked repeatedly for actual security, real fencing and safety measures put in place for the general public and the patients at the facility," Ralph said.


----------



## MountainGirl

California has just closed bars, wineries, nightclubs, brew clubs; over 65 ordered to stay home.
Ohio, Illinois closes all bars, restaurants 
All (but a few) European countries have just slammed shut their borders; most on total lockdown.
Fauchi wants Trump to declare national lockdown here. Martial Law anyone?
Dow futures tumbled 1,000pts...
 - and this is all just today... and just a small listing of everything.

Note: I'll be offline until Wed night - so it'll be up to y'all to post here whatever you think we should know Nationally or Internationally. The 'What's happening in your local area' -
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/120119-local-virus-effects-whats-up-your-area.html - is a great thread also for local things; or here is fine too.

The important thing is that reports of the big stuff... needs to be out here somewhere.

Best regards, stay safe.
MG

​


----------



## paulag1955

@MountainGirl where did you hear that California had ordered those over 65 to stay home?


----------



## hawgrider

One of many reports from commiefornia

65+ stay home.

https://www.politico.com/states/cal...tay-home-closure-of-bars-and-wineries-9421938


----------



## paulag1955

hawgrider said:


> One of many reports from commiefornia
> 
> 65+ stay home.
> 
> https://www.politico.com/states/cal...tay-home-closure-of-bars-and-wineries-9421938


I hope all those older folks have someone to shop for them. I'm guessing they don't.


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> @*MountainGirl* where did you hear that California had ordered those over 65 to stay home?


Woulda been either FoxNews, a Drudge link (reuters), or somewhere else; it was on all of them - including the link @hawgrider just shared.


----------



## paulag1955

Jay Inslee announces more restrictions.


----------



## Camel923

https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/958390/18

Possibly according to the expert on this we could have 1.7 million deaths from this. On a nation of approximately 327 million that would be .005%


----------



## Mish

Camel923 said:


> https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/958390/18
> 
> Possibly according to the expert on this we could have 1.7 million deaths from this. On a nation of approximately 327 million that would be .005%


The death rate would be higher because it would be out of the people infected, not total population. Oh and we will never know these number of people infected because of the lack of testing.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie




----------



## Annie

okay, one more. I have to.


----------



## 1895gunner

Stay in if you can or get yourself in the field. Rumor is the virus cant find you "out there"...…..


----------



## 23897

Camel923 said:


> https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/958390/18
> 
> Possibly according to the expert on this we could have 1.7 million deaths from this. On a nation of approximately 327 million that would be .005%


1.7 million of 327 million is 0.52% isn't it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923

fangfarrier said:


> 1.7 million of 327 million is 0.52% isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps the calculator on my I phone is on the blink. I calculated it twice but I will defer to you.


----------



## 23897

Camel923 said:


> Perhaps the calculator on my I phone is on the blink. I calculated it twice but I will defer to you.


1700000/327000000 x 100%
17/3270 x 100%
0.0052 x 100%
0.52%

I think that's right

If not I'm going get someone else to check my prescriptions 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923

fangfarrier said:


> 1700000/327000000 x 100%
> 17/3270 x 100%
> 0.0052 x 100%
> 0.52%
> 
> I think that's right
> 
> If not I'm going get someone else to check my prescriptions
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe you. Maybe operator error on entry.


----------



## KUSA




----------



## paulag1955

KUSA said:


>


I am there.


----------



## Prepared One

They closed all bars and restaurants here in Houston yesterday afternoon. Take out and drive through only.


----------



## stevekozak

Annie said:


>


Much needed laugh! Thank you!!


----------



## 23897

Oh & la feile padraig shona daoibh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman

All NE Texas schools have suspended classes for at least 2 weeks and preparing for on line preparations for the rest of the school year. Graduation ceremonies are up in the air. 

Most counties have declared an emergency and businesses are responding with limited services.

Some restaurants are drive thru only and grocery stores are open on reduced hours.

I fear the biggest impact will be economic as lower wage earners and small businesses will be stressed to a point of crisis.

Houston has noted it's first death.


----------



## A Watchman

I work in the engineering and design/build sectors. I am starting to hear concerns that corporate entities like Sherwin Williams paint, could make US wide decisions on their store fronts that could effect the delivery and availability of construction materials bring critical project timelines to a quick slowdown. These delays will domino back into many affiliated sectors.


----------



## Mish

I had a job lined up in Early Intervention to be a behavior therapist and the state has now shut down the services. They might go to video conferencing. Either way... no new job for me. 
Woohoo! College grad!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42

Bank here now are accepting drive thru teller operations only.

You will have to make an appointment if it is urgent.

The two town halls I pay taxes in for the towns property values, are closed to walk in traffic,

however they are open for employees only. 

A couple of supermarket chains are allotting early morning opening hours to seniors over 60 only starting thursday.


----------



## Smitty901

Mish said:


> I had a job lined up in Early Intervention to be a behavior therapist and the state has now shut down the services. They might go to video conferencing. Either way... no new job for me.
> Woohoo! College grad!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


 Enjoy your time off this will blow over and things will work out. But you know that. Many of us never used the degrees for anything other than a door opener in another field anyway. Hang in there school systems are always hiring people with your new skills.
Governor said we can't have more than 50 people in Church. Well we have a message for him. we will put 50 in part os the school , 50 in another . 50 upstairs and 50 down . We have plenty of space we can keep splitting into 50 all day long.
thing are bad when yu can't buy a cup of coffee at a kwik trip gas station.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Northern California is suffering the effects also. 6 Bay Area counties are under a mandatory “shelter in place” order from the government. All schools and non-essential businesses are closed. While we are fortunate not to have any confirmed cases in our county yet, the head of our local heath department just stated the same order will be issued in our county with the first confirmed case here. It is expected to occur by the end of this week. The local grocery stores are all out of all paper products, and flour. They are rationing bread to two loaves per person. I would not say folks are in a panic, but it is getting closer. My wife and kids have not left the ranch, and no one is allowed over. I still work in town two days per week but have implemented strict safety precautions. In addition to the obvious (hand washing and social distancing), I completely strip outside and immediately take a shower once inside. Nothing from the outside world is allowed into the house until is has sat outside for 24 hours. As a virus need a host to survive, this allows any potential virus from clothing shoes, mail or anything else to die off. Anyway, prayers for all and I’m happy to be a prepper.


----------



## Smitty901

So they are closing all the restaurants . Just a question for the highly educated people running the show. Were the heck are the truck drivers try to deliver the products to walmart suppose to eat? Most of these supplies are pretty close to just in time delivery as it is. Same with train crews. The get off a train go to a motel eat sleep back on another Train.
And then there is this:

Pennsylvania Rest Areas and Welcome Centers Closed. There is a major issue here anyone else see it.

✔OPEN fuel pumps (NO fuel at Allentown Service Plaza due to construction)
✔OPEN convenience stores
❌NO fast food
❌NO public restrooms, Portable toilets will be available.

https://cdllife.com/2020/pennsylvania-rest-areas-and-welcome-centers-closed/


----------



## KUSA

Over 80,000 people died in the US last year from the plain old flu.

108 people have died in the US in 2020 as of 3-17-20.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## 23897

KUSA said:


> Over 80,000 people died in the US last year from the plain old flu.
> 
> 108 people have died in the US in 2020 as of 3-17-20.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


CDC estimates that influenza was associated with more than 35.5 million illnesses, more than 16.5 million medical visits, 490,600 hospitalizations, and 34,200 deaths during the 2018-2019 influenza season. 8 Jan 2020

That's 9.39% of the population got this illness, 4.36% needed medical visits,0.12% needed hospitalization and 0.1% died (all age groups).

Compare that with this new virus:
At its current spread rate in 12 months he prediction is:
9.16% of the population WHO ARE TESTED will SHOW this illness EVERY DAY. That means we are looking at about 1 million U.S. cases by the end of April; 2 million by May 7; 4 million by May 13; and so on. That's likely to mean 80% of the population will get it. 
19% need medical attention 
15% need hospitalization
6% die (mainly 70+ with underlying health problems)

The dangerous bit is flu does not exceed the capacity of the hospitals. The US has 2.8 hospital beds per 1000 people. The surge of coronavirus cases may choke up the medical care.

And whilst coronavirus is weakening people, flu is still active in the population.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

Mish said:


> I had a job lined up in Early Intervention to be a behavior therapist and the state has now shut down the services. They might go to video conferencing. Either way... no new job for me.
> Woohoo! College grad!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I am betting you can always go back to dancing center pole at the strip club. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## charito

We might have the first case in our community.


----------



## 23897

charito said:


> We might have the first case in our community.


Look out for yourself. They'll have been infective to other people for 5-12 days. It's a quick spreader.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

US closes border with Canada

US President Donald Trump and Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau have agreed to close the US-Canada border to all non-essential travel in an attempt to curb the spread of coronavirus. 
"We will be, by mutual consent, temporarily closing our Northern Border with Canada," Mr Trump tweeted.
He said trade would not be affected.
Both countries had already issued sweeping travel bans but had maintained exemptions for each other. 
Canada relies on the US for approximately 75% of its exports

US-Canada border to close amid virus crisis https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-51949243

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Not sure if this is the correct forum.

Israeli government texting people who are coming close to covid-19 carriers by monitoring smartphones.

https://www.timesofisrael.com/health-ministry-begins-controversial-tracking-of-coronavirus-patients

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charito

It's also risky taking a walk!

I was walking yesterday - streets were empty. However, a couple of blocks away, I heard hard hacking coughing coming from somewhere. 
You bet I scanned the vicinity while walking briskly now. It was coming from a house across the street - but its door was open. 
As I passed by, a man poked his head out. He saw me walking fast.
He was across the street - but I was thinking, that on a breezy or windy day, the wind could carry his breath farther. 
So, no more outdoor walks for me! Or, anyone in this house!

Now, I have no verification for these: 
I was told that someone from our community was sick he could hardly breathe. 
He called in, but he was told to just isolate himself. 
He explained that he has difficulty breathing, but they just told him to isolate himself. No testing!

I hear that not only is there a shortage of ventrilators in Canada, but also a shortage of swabs!

Also take note, the virus can survive on _hard surface_ between 2 hours to 2 days, unless there's uv rays.
It can also hung in the air for quite a while.

Btw, we had to drop one student living with us. He had already booked and paid for everything for a March break in Toronto in lieu of going home to China. However, when things had started escalating last week, we told him last Wednesday that he cannot go to Toronto.
We explained that Toronto is becoming a hot zone! That, if he go - he cannot come back to us. 
We told the agency of our decision. You know what the agency did? They said he could still go and that they'll find another host 
he can come back to. They gave him to a host a couple of houses down from us (who are also *seniors*!)
Not to mention, there are two or three other students there that will also be compromised!

According to this lad (he told us as he was leaving), that his dad was just on the phone and that he was advised not to go to Toronto and to stay with us - but he said that he has to go. Of course, you're dealing with a 19 year old who's going to spend time with his girlfriend! 
Of course he's raring to go! 
He left for Toronto last Friday - and as we know, things really escalated! Had only the agency forbid any travels, period!
The agency has taken a risk on this boy's health - and so many others!

His stuffs are all in the garage ready for pick-up.

Classes are suspended for 2 weeks after March break. 
We decided to also drop the other remaining student (we feel so sorry for him because he really follows instructions - he hasn't gone 
out of the house)....but we cannot take the risk. When classes resumes, he'll be in school. 
God knows how many of these students have returned from Toronto, or anywhere else, _and if they practiced proper protocols._ 
The agency cannot be trusted with their judgement (which is just a matter of simple common sense, really).....they're just going through 
the motion!


----------



## Smitty901

They way Governor shut school down, then changed it to make union happy it messed up the plan. Now The school has to send people around with the need school material in a brown bag. It will arrive some time to day. They will drive up place the bag by the door then back the car away blow horn 3 times. (secret code). If no one gets the bag with in 5 minutes , the drive will recover it and attempt delivery another day.


----------



## 23897

Bank of England cut base rate from 0.25% to 0.1%. (Was 0.75% earlier)

Coincidentally, UK Government have delayed today’s figures but we know Northern Ireland has their first death and Scotland’s deaths doubled overnight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

So the U.K. passed a law today to allow police to quarantine you in your own home for up to six weeks. Failure to comply is up to a£1000 fine. 

“Police will have the power to detain and quarantine people for up to six weeks under new emergency laws designed to stop the spread of coronavirus.
People will be committing a crime and will face fines of up to £1,000 if they fail to comply, attempt to abscond, provide misleading information or obstruct health workers and police.”

And new mental health powers. 

“Under the Mental Health Act, two doctors are required to detain a patient for assessment and treatment. This will be relaxed so that one doctor can make an order to hold a patient for 28 days. Patients in hospital voluntarily can normally be held for 72 hours if a doctor believes they are too unwell to leave; this will be extended to 120 hours. Nurses will be able to detain patients for 12 hours, twice as long as normal.”
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

